# Doublelin dtg printer info or review



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

Saw this machine briefly at ISS long beach today. Wondering if anyone has used it? Test print was ok, they say you can put thick (up to 20cm) objects in to print...price was great but show prices often are. 

Any experience?
Thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Typical chinese model. Not saying that it's not good just it's standard design copied by everyone one in china.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

i was wondering because i was thinking lights only (so no issues with white ink) but the idea of thicker items made my mind wander with ideas. and the price was so low it was almost worrysome. they are chinese based yes, but they said the machine they sell here are made in the USA (and their factory is about 20 minutes from me) so support would be close. they also say they have a rotary attachment for it and i will have to look into that.
and they would make a custom size platten for me that no other company would.... must think about it.


----------



## Druzin (May 22, 2017)

Did you end up buying the DTG from Doublelin? what was your experience with it?


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

no, finances and concern for how white inks are handles keeps me out for now


----------



## qualiteez (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't buy from this company! They are a Chinese company and if you buy this machine, they will send you a manual that is in broken illegible English because they are too cheap to pay for a decent translator. They say they provide life time telephone and live support, but never answer their phones and take days to respond to e-mails. If the machine breaks down, they will say it is user error without even looking at the machine. They use Epson printer part but not Epson printer cartridges and this can cause the machine to "lock" the chip and it has to be replaced. They tell you they have technicians to work on the machines, but then say they don't have any in your area and want to charge you to send someone from L.A. I've owned the machine for 6 months and it has been nothing but problems with no support from the company. Do yourself a favor and buy an Anajet, a Fast T Jet, or well any other printer. You may pay more but you'll save in the long run on both cost and aggravation


----------

